# [SOLVED] Video Controller (VGA Compatible)



## rjroseland (Oct 2, 2007)

I have a yellow ? on my Video Controller (VGA Compatible) device manager. Also, my stand-by button is grayed out and not functional. I am running Norton and all of its many functions for virus protection and it has significantly slowed down my operation. Other than that life is good. Can anyone help??


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Video Controller (VGA Compatible)*

for the video install your chipset drivers from the m/b setup cd
check standby is enabled in the bios
i prefer avg over norton


----------



## rjroseland (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Video Controller (VGA Compatible)*

Thanks for the reply, however I don't have the set-up CD to do as you say. What can I do now??


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Video Controller (VGA Compatible)*

go to the m/b makers site and d/load it


----------



## rjroseland (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Video Controller (VGA Compatible)*

I tried the Windows XP site and couldn't find any downloadable video controllers, any other suggestions?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Video Controller (VGA Compatible)*

windows is the operating system,run this and see what m/b you have in there
http://www.cpuid.com/pcwizard.php


----------



## rjroseland (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Video Controller (VGA Compatible)*

I followed the link and downloaded a Windows Update package, restarted and nothing changed. I still have a red X on the Video Controller and the stand by button is non functional. Any other thoughts??


----------



## rjroseland (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Video Controller (VGA Compatible)*

The Video Controller (VGA Compatible) v5.0.2184.1 appears to be the missing piece. It is provided by Microsoft and apparently no longer available. Any other thoughts??


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Video Controller (VGA Compatible)*

post what m/board and video card you have


----------



## rjroseland (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Video Controller (VGA Compatible)*

The Mainboard is Sony Corporation Q-project, the video card is ATI Technologies Inc. IGP 34xM, and it is a Sony Laptop PCG-FRV25.


----------



## rjroseland (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Video Controller (VGA Compatible)*

If anybody has an answer to the Video controller problem and the dead stand-by button....let me know....thanks!!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Video Controller (VGA Compatible)*

it helps to mention it's a laptop in the first post as it will be taken as a desktop and fixes for a laptop and desktop can be entirely different
http://esupport.sony.com/US/perl/model-home.pl?mdl=PCGFRV25&LOC=3


----------



## rjroseland (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Video Controller (VGA Compatible)*

Finally I think it is corrected. By trial and error I uninstalled the compromised video controller and installed the latest ATI replacement offered by Sony for free, and it works fine. Prior to that I had downloaded and paid for five different software programs that poped up when trying to follow your instructions. You could have been more specific and meaningful with your advice. Nevertheless, thanks for your help.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Video Controller (VGA Compatible)*

i would not link you to a paid program without saying that it needed to be bought
you never buy off popups,i don't see popups i have them blocked by the browser and would not have forseen any on the sony site


----------

